# olive oil review/debate



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Ok so I have a bottle of Bertolli Classico olive oil that expired in April of 2013. It stood on the shelf away from light for the most part. Looks fine, smells good, and tastes fine. On the flip side I have a bottle of Bertolli extra light olive oil that expired in November of 2014 that smells off. Both products were in the same environment. 

even if it is expired there are ways to utilize the material. Lamp oil, soap are some ways to repurpose. 

Which are you guys favorite olive oil for the quality and longevity?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I buy the extra virgin for the quality. Like anything else if it smells or tastes wrong do not ingest it.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I wrap my cooking oils, peanut butter (oil), etc. in Aluminum foil to stop the light from degrading it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Olive oil is the wife's department, but I notice she only buys Italian brands and always Extra Virgin. We keep it in the kitchen cabinet, but it is never around long enough to go out of date.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I like olive oil but it is not a long term prep item..

4 years is about the max - if you are lucky (usually best used within 6 months)

consider alternatives..
The ratio of applesauce to butter and oil is one to one: if a recipe calls for 1/2 cup of butter, simply sub in 1/2 cup of applesauce; if a recipe calls for one cup of oil, sub in one cup of applesauce. For every large egg a recipe requires, toss 1/4 cup of applesauce in its place.

making applesauce is easy


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

A good friends family is from Greece and they have their own orchard there, the quality is exceptional with very low acidity ( < 0.2 % acidity, unfiltered, first cold press). 

They import it and I buy 18-L metal cans every ca. 3 years. I store it in the cellar that never gets much above 60 oF (sometimes in winter it gets cold enough to congeal). I transfer it into 3-4 used 750-mL vodka bottles (the ones with corks) and keep them in the dark cellar until the one in use goes empty. I see very little difference in quality upon storage. I only open the big can to fill the bottles to minimize air exposure.

I could not afford olive oil of this quality if purchased from a store, and not even from my friend unless in bulk.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Olive oil can be used for "floating candles" or in small wick lamps (1/4" wick). You don't want to use it in the lamps with the larger wicks because it doesn't burn well. (lots of soot and smell)

You could use it to make soap and it might even smell a bit like olives. Don't use ransid oils for lubrication because the acids will cause rust or other forms of oxidation.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

L


Camel923 said:


> I buy the extra. Irgin for the quality. Like anything else if it smells or tastes wrong do not ingest it.


Ya I am keeping the rancid one to see if it will burn. I go by smell and visual before tasting it..this smelt like metals and burnt nuts


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

paraquack said:


> I wrap my cooking oils, peanut butter (oil), etc. in Aluminum foil to stop the light from degrading it.


So anything with fat in it you wrap with aluminum foil? Or anything that is translucent?


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Olive oil is the wife's department, but I notice she only buys Italian brands and always Extra Virgin. We keep it in the kitchen cabinet, but it is never around long enough to go out of date.


I switch brands once I find better. bertolli is not bad but there is better taste wise imo.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't buy extra virgin - I buy the extra light - it has been further refined and stores better. On the other side it has less olive smell and taste so there is a trade off.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I like olive oil but it is not a long term prep item..
> 
> 4 years is about the max - if you are lucky (usually best used within 6 months)
> 
> ...


How do you make your apple sauce?

That is a bakers secret about that applesauce....how do you know this?


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> A good friends family is from Greece and they have their own orchard there, the quality is exceptional with very low acidity ( < 0.2 % acidity, unfiltered, first cold press).
> 
> They import it and I buy 18-L metal cans every ca. 3 years. I store it in the cellar that never gets much above 60 oF (sometimes in winter it gets cold enough to congeal). I transfer it into 3-4 used 750-mL vodka bottles (the ones with corks) and keep them in the dark cellar until the one in use goes empty. I see very little difference in quality upon storage. I only open the big can to fill the bottles to minimize air exposure.
> 
> I could not afford olive oil of this quality if purchased from a store, and not even from my friend unless in bulk.


Yes it is very expensive stuff. In the grocery store I always stare at the big cans of it that are Greek but cannot ever bring myself to buy it..your friends product, do you know the name of it and whether they sell and ship to other interested groups in the u.s?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Other uses that don't involve ingesting it:
shaving cream replacement
can be used in open water storage to keep insects from breeding
clean/shine brass
apply to dry wood, you can make a furniture polish but if it smells I would only use it outside on dry wood
lubricant for squeaky doors
lamp oil


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

PaulS said:


> Olive oil can be used for "floating candles" or in small wick lamps (1/4" wick). You don't want to use it in the lamps with the larger wicks because it doesn't burn well. (lots of soot and smell)
> 
> You could use it to make soap and it might even smell a bit like olives. Don't use ransid oils for lubrication because the acids will cause rust or other forms of oxidation.[/QUOTE
> 
> I have never made a candle or lamp with olive oil as the fuel source. I wonder if there are variants on efficiency and clean burning between the extra virgin and less filtered classic.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

If you have a World Market try their olive oil.

World Market® 1-Liter Extra Virgin Olive Oil | World Market


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Auntie said:


> Other uses that don't involve ingesting it:
> shaving cream replacement
> can be used in open water storage to keep insects from breeding
> clean/shine brass
> ...


Nice info. Can you be more specific with regards to water storage and insects? How do you apply it..what is the process?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

OctopusPrime said:


> So anything with fat in it you wrap with aluminum foil? Or anything that is translucent?


Keeping most foods in the dark will extend storage life. Fats/oils hydrolize to glycerol and fatty acids, light and the liberated fatty acids further accelerate degradation (olive oil with lower acidity will store better). Light also promotes the formation of free radicals which degrade unsaturated fats and oils.

In the past raw linseed oil was used to cut oil based outdoor paints. The action of sunlight on a painted surface caused the linseed oil unsaturates to polymerize creating a protective matrix for the painted surface.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

OctopusPrime said:


> Nice info. Can you be more specific with regards to water storage and insects? How do you apply it..what is the process?


A film of oil on a water surface will suffocate things like mosquito larva.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Think about a bucket of water and mosquitoes. Mix the oil in the water and it will separate and float on the top. There are people in the world that use a cistern to collect water and a lot of them are open to collect rain water.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I use the extra light olive oil and never buy more than I will use over a couple of months. 
I believe cooking oil will become scarce in a chronic long term SHTF situation.
Crisco (lard) stores well.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Don't currently store any for long term. I have had it go rancid too easily. This is our preferred brand without going too high end:


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I like olive oil but it is not a long term prep item..
> 
> 4 years is about the max - if you are lucky (usually best used within 6 months)
> 
> ...


I had to fact check you but you are right. That is a really useful tip. Thanks! This is definitely great to know. I'm going to try it and compare.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The only olives the Eyetalians get is what the Greeks wont eat. Cold pressed..first pressing..XXX virgin Greek oil is the best for eating. Kroger light works ok for frying.

19 Greek Olive Oils Among the World's Best for 2014


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Olive oil is like many other imported foods that can have little regulation as for quality regardless of what the label says. I only use extra virgin oil that is grown and processed in California. Many of the oils that are blended from other countries are not reliable


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> The only olives the Eyetalians get is what the Greeks wont eat. Cold pressed..first pressing..XXX virgin Greek oil is the best for eating. Kroger light works ok for frying.
> 
> 19 Greek Olive Oils Among the World's Best for 2014


This is what I buy in the 18-L cans. Could not afford the 1-L prices and have a friend in the family.

Kontoulis Family Groves - Premium Extra Virgin Greek Olive Oil


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Seneca said:


> I use the extra light olive oil and never buy more than I will use over a couple of months.
> I believe cooking oil will become scarce in a chronic long term SHTF situation.
> Crisco (lard) stores well.


I agree with you. It is good to see the classic variety lasts much longer than they suggest. Cooking is a pain in the neck without oil if you are doing anything other than soups/stew/sauces


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> Olive oil is like many other imported foods that can have little regulation as for quality regardless of what the label says. I only use extra virgin oil that is grown and processed in California. Many of the oils that are blended from other countries are not reliable


I second big wheel comment about Greek olive oil being the best. There are excellent oils from all over the world..so many hidden gems...just like wine. However I understand your stance. Which California oil do you prefer?


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> This is what I buy in the 18-L cans. Could not afford the 1-L prices and have a friend in the family.
> 
> Kontoulis Family Groves - Premium Extra Virgin Greek Olive Oil


Holy smokes that is pricy.. How much are 18 liter cans? If you don't mind my inquisitive nature


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

OctopusPrime said:


> I second big wheel comment about Greek olive oil being the best. There are excellent oils from all over the world..so many hidden gems...just like wine. However I understand your stance. Which California oil do you prefer?


Right now I am using California Olive Ranch. Produced and bottled in CA., Certified by CA Olive Growers Assoc., Non GMO verified.


----------

